
Swift Forums - damuellen
https://forums.swift.org
======
ComputerGuru
The old title was "Official Swift forums switch to Discourse," or something
along those lines. The current title ("Swift Forums") tells you _nothing_.

Aside: I _detest_ Discourse. It is an abomination of good ideas mated to
horrible UX by developers and designers too caught up in drinking their own
koolaid to understand that most people do _not_ live in Discourse and expect
the website to act the same way every other website does. Hijacking `ctrl+f`
in a webpage should reserve a special spot in hell for the person that decided
it was a good idea [0].

[0]: [https://meta.discourse.org/t/options-to-disable-hijack-of-
cm...](https://meta.discourse.org/t/options-to-disable-hijack-of-cmd-f-ctrl-f-
and-keys-for-search/16875/21)

~~~
roblabla
meta: I noticed titles getting changed to something nonsensical more and more
often on Hacker News. The current title is absolutely ridiculous, as it
provides no value.

I know that the title is supposed to match the submission, but there are cases
where a custom title makes much more sense, and provides a lot more value to
the community.

~~~
kbenson
In this case, a link to the announcement post[1] would have been a better
submission, and the title of that post is "Welcome to the Swift Forums". It's
not perfect, but that, combines with the first sentence or two from the post
gives a pretty clear indication of why someone might consider it noteworthy
(it's a new forum), although others I'm sure would not.

1: [https://forums.swift.org/t/welcome-to-the-swift-
forums/8](https://forums.swift.org/t/welcome-to-the-swift-forums/8)

------
rubyn00bie
Are they written in Swift? If so where do I get the source code?

~~~
Kpourdeilami
Looks like discourse [0] to me which is an open source ruby forum software

0:
[https://github.com/discourse/discourse](https://github.com/discourse/discourse)

~~~
rubyn00bie
Damn, I was hoping they dog-fooded some server-side swift. I was just
interested in seeing a larger server-side swift project not the actual forums
themselves. Thank you for the link, though.

~~~
always_good
Forums are such a massive undertaking that these days I consider it
irresponsible to roll your own unless you are building a seriously novel
integration.

Building a large exploratory project in Swift and having a robust place to
have technical conversations should be two different projects.

------
leerob
What's the advantage of this forum over Stack Overflow?

